
Using Photographs to Enhance Videos of a Static Scene (video) - joshwa
http://www.vimeo.com/1513129
======
noonespecial
That's just crazy cool. It doesn't look like its going to be long before we
should doubt the authenticity of video as much as we do photographs now. File
this one under "Ministry of Truth"!

~~~
Alex3917
How is an honest mime supposed to compete against a guy who really is trapped
in a box but then edits the box out later?

------
cstejerean
the difference between researchers and entrepreneurs

"the details on how to implement the software/algorithms have been published
in an EGSR paper which is available from the project website. Ideally, a
product team like Adobe would carry the torch from here on and create a
professional quality implementation of the ideas presented in this work."

~~~
froo
I sincerely hope they do another demonstration of the HDR enhancement to
simulate images like this - just in video

<http://flickr.com/photos/kuwaiti_muwali/479096944/>
<http://flickr.com/photos/mapgoblin/142350388/>
<http://flickr.com/photos/uncommon/489820147/>

I'm still very impressed - but I would love to see if they could do it :)

------
eibrahim
Wow, this is really cool, but I was under the impression that this is already
doable. Why is everyone so surprised?

~~~
froo
Because it was the domain of studios with big budgets beforehand?

Now it appears to be within the realm of backyard hobbyists - thats what makes
it impressive.

------
utnick
Cool! Was this presented at siggraph? Siggraph always has the coolest stuff

